# Saddles



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Saddles: Synthetic or Leather?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Synthetic for youngsters and ladies who tackup alone. Leather for all else, and for youngsters and ladies who have a strong man around to tackup for them. 

The leather rides better, lasts longer, is more comfortable, and is an all round better saddle, but they weight a ton and can be a pita for small people to tackup a tall horse all alone.


----------



## nikko (Feb 7, 2007)

i looooove my leather ones.....but i wont ride if it looks like yucky rain comming. so i got a wintec.....its not bad.....great for rainy days...but that is the only time i use it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Leather. 

I expect my saddles to last for a few decades, though.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I prefer leather. However I would love an Australian synthetic saddle. I feel it depends on what I am doing. It gets sooo hot here I would love the synthetic for morning rides in the summer.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Spinner said:


> Synthetic for youngsters and ladies who tackup alone. Leather for all else, and for youngsters and ladies who have a strong man around to tackup for them.
> 
> The leather rides better, lasts longer, is more comfortable, and is an all round better saddle, but they weight a ton and can be a pita for small people to tackup a tall horse all alone.


I'm guessing you're a guy? I'm not, I have two leather saddles, both around 30 - 35 lbs, and neither are a pita for me to put on my horses. Don't need a strong man to do that (or anything else, for that matter) for me.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I had the same thought, but after 3 pages following my comment in husband-horse, I just let it slide. 

My 8 year old (girl AND youngster!) can even get her leather saddle on her horse. She just needs help tightening the cinch.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I am thinking Spinner may just be a gentleman who likes to help the ladies

I also tack up my own horse, heavy leather saddle and all.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

After the accident... hate to say it.. but I can no longer lift a 35lb saddle to put on my wee horses. Sigh ~~ Body is just too dinged and dented.
My all time favorite leather western saddle of way back when, was 65lbs. No silver on it either. Of course back then I had much taller horses, was a lot younger and healthy!!

So it just depends on the person. ;O

Dyfra has her treeless leather saddle and it weighs around 10lbs... easy to put on and tack her up. VBG


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I think it goes like this --Don't give me no plasic saddles, I want to feel that leather when I ride". Anyone remember that song? True.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I love my synthetics! They look and feel like leather, last just as long, and are super easy to care for! They don't "ride" any different than leather or are any less comfortable. I show in them too.

Originally I balked at getting a synthetic saddle because they weren't "traditional", but that was 15 years ago and my teen aged budget only allowed a synthetic if I wanted a new Dressage saddle. I reluctantly bought it and decided I loved it! I don't have that saddle anymore, but I have three other synthetic saddles now.

My boyfriend has a beautiful old Stubben Dressage saddle (very nice old leather), but that poor saddle is covered in mold if left in the barn even overnight. I don't need to worry about that with my synthetics.


----------



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

the synthetic don't have the support needed to protect the horses back even with saddle pads. leather all the way


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

neal68 said:


> the synthetic don't have the support needed to protect the horses back even with saddle pads. leather all the way


Interesting line of thought, could you expand on it?

As far as I understand synthetics use a fiberglass support where _most_ leather use wood. So I'm a little confused by this.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

2horses said:


> I'm guessing you're a guy? ...


DH would take offense at that. 

I'm a lady, and a very old lady at that. I messed up my back falling off a barn roof a few years back. I can't lift a saddle anymore, neither can the small grands who love to ride. If their daddy wasn't here to tackup for us, we'd have to wait until he arrived before we could ride. 

I sold my horses a while back for that reason. I didn't like having to depend on someone else to tackup for me. Now I wish I would have bought those light weight synthetics so me and the grandkids could still ride. If I find a good job, getting horses and light weight saddles will be one of my top priorities.

The kids are now 6 & 7, before long they'll be able to tack up a heavy leather saddle, but not for a while yet. In the meantime, they ride goats, donkeys, and even the dogs every now and then. They really miss the horses.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Synthetic saddles can be flocked just the same as leather. A leather version of any synthetic saddle would be the same.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, Spinner, I apologize then for making an assumption. After reading your last post, I understand your position and why you worded things as you did. I agree, the synthetics are lighter and would probably make it easier for you or you grandkids to use. And shorter horses?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Age, old injuries and a very humid climate encouraged my switch to synthetic, I can't lift heavy things easily and mold is a problem with leather here. I'm not sure if I'd like a western type saddle in synthetic, when I still rode western I had traditional leather. But my dressage saddle is a Wintec and I have enjoyed it.

My most used saddle IS leather, however, but it is a McClellan so basically just a leather-covered tree with stirrup leathers.


----------



## luvmyjersey1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had a Wintec Isabella dressage saddle for 6 years. Love it. Did not want to do the leather care thus the synthetic. It has CAIR (air) in the panels instead of flocking and an changable gullet.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> They look and feel like leather, last just as long, and are super easy to care for!


I have yet to see a synthetic that either looks OR feels like leather. (And most importantly, _smells_ like leather!  ) and considering how much "care" we put into saddles, I can't believe there's something even easier. lol

But longevity is the one that actually hung me up.
My DH, a working cowboy, rides in a saddle that's about 40 years old. He got it from his dad, also a working cowboy. Ie, it's not just brought out once a month.

My 10 year old rides in a saddle that is 70 years old (his _great_ grandmother rode in it, as well as his grandma), and my 8 year old is still in a kids' saddle that is nearly 90!!


I have never seen a synthetic that was 90 years old... Or, one that's in regular use for 40 years...
Not to say that they _can't_, given the relative newness of synthetics, but I'll believe it when I see it. 


All of this said, I would actually _like_ to have a synthetic, primarily for the weight issue. I've shopped for one a couple of times. But I've never seen one that _truly_ compared to leather.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

I've a number of saddles and they are all leather. The trail saddles are in the 35 lb. range while the roping saddles are about 10 lbs. heavier. We keep a dehumidfier running in the tack room which prevents the mold problem. Here in Ohio though the dehumidifier must be emptied daily.

Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

neal68, I don't feel there is any difference in support between good quality synthetic and leather saddles. There are good and poor quality saddles made from both products. 

I'm a purist and prefer leather but that probably has' a lot to do with the environment I was raised in. 

ErinP, the old rancher is somewhat of a saddle collector and the saddle he used up until he had one custom built a few years ago was one he bought in a pawn shop in Denver in the mid '50's. The test pilot grew about a foot one year and needed a new saddle and when scouring a saddle shop for something suitable, he found a custom built by one of the masters that somebody had used as a partial trade on a factory built. His granfather thought it was incredibly funny that the guy with the most experience was still using a $50 and his grandson was using a saddle that was worth more than any horse on the place.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never used a synthetic because I really love my leather saddles. I have four and use the Tucker mule saddle and an Australian the most. I do have an old "ranch" saddle that I just can't swing up onto my taller animals anymore. I love the smell of horses/mules and leather!


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

I use both and love both.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If/when I get another horse, I will look for a synthetic - older, weaker and need something light weight and cheap! Besides, *I* am heavy and want less weight on my horse.


----------



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

CrashTestRanch said:


> Interesting line of thought, could you expand on it?
> 
> As far as I understand synthetics use a fiberglass support where _most_ leather use wood. So I'm a little confused by this.


the fiberglass can flex just enough to cause saddle sores


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

neal68, fiberglass trees are not only used for synthetic saddles and a lot of guys I know are using ranch saddles with fiberglass trees and have been for years. I can assure you that if a tree is going to sore a horse, roping a 100+ calves in an afternoon or doctoring a bull would make a problem very obvious and I haven't seen it yet.

I'm not saying that all fiberglass tree are wonderful but not all wood trees are created equal.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Saddle tree manufacturers usually have ranges for weights of riders-- meaning you can pile X number of pounds on them before they begin to spread or spring. I used a number of synthetic saddles when I was training outside horses. I had one client's horse in a Wintec with a medium wide tree. The owner complained that it bottomed out on his horse. I thought at first he was crazy; I had three finger widths. I asked him to show me; and by golly, it was sprung open wide and darn near on the horse's skin. The guy was a carpenter, about six foot four and 260 pounds of muscle. My 130 pound body was half the weight of his.

There are English saddles built on fiberglas (the old Kieffers) but I don't know of any western ones. Some of the more 'value priced' western ones use Ralide trees, a sort of molded plastic. They have advantages in that they don't change shape so much; but they do become very brittle when cold. Gotta be careful throwing these up on a fence rail. 

Wood trees do have the disadvantage of warping. If they do, they can sore a horse up. But they're also saddles that can last the ages with good care.

Lots of English saddles use spring steel. The amount of 'spring' in the spring steel varies by brand. I've seen a lot of big men foxhunting in Stubbens. They seem to take the pounding well without bottoming out, and have great resale value.

I sold all my synthetics but one when I quit taking outside horses, and have just five leather ones left. An old Passier, a Courbette, a Collegiate, a Bates Isabel Werth and a Bates cc. 

But I don't ride in any of them anymore. I simply adore this very novel bareback pad called a Little Joe. It's the most secure and comfortable ride I've ever had. It's lightweight and great for schooling and for trail riding. I've jumped horses in it too, and most horses love them. I use an Equipedic pad underneath and I have to tell you, it's like sitting on a LaZboy recliner. 

As far as how the Little Joe fits in to the synthetic vs leather discussion, well, they're suede. 

http://www.better-horsetack.com/


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Have had Stubben Tristan and Scandica, Passier, Bates all were useful but I currently use a Wintec Isabell for PT, she and I both love it  yes it can be flocked just like a traditional leather saddle.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I had no idea a synthetic could be reflocked like a leather saddle...good to know!
I've had a few synthetics that I've really liked and nothing beats a synthetic for swimming in the river.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I ride several different horses, and also young, growing horses, so I love the changeable gullets. My 5yo gelding grew withers this year, and the gullet that fit him earlier this spring is now too wide, it's nice to change it without needing an entirely different saddle.

I recommend the Wintecs to everyone who is just beginning in the sport because they are a really good saddle for the money. They can fit a wide range of horses because of the changeable gullet, and they hold their value very well if you ever want to sell.

I do like leather saddles, but I just don't think synthetics deserve the bad rap they get from a lot of people - bad for the horses backs/don't last/don't wear well/don't fit well/uncomfortable/look like plastic - it's all not true.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

malinda said:


> I ride several different horses, and also young, growing horses, so I love the changeable gullets. My 5yo gelding grew withers this year, and the gullet that fit him earlier this spring is now too wide, it's nice to change it without needing an entirely different saddle.
> 
> I recommend the Wintecs to everyone who is just beginning in the sport because they are a really good saddle for the money. They can fit a wide range of horses because of the changeable gullet, and they hold their value very well if you ever want to sell.
> 
> I do like leather saddles, but I just don't think synthetics deserve the bad rap they get from a lot of people - bad for the horses backs/don't last/don't wear well/don't fit well/uncomfortable/look like plastic - it's all not true.


Agreed.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's the quality of a saddle that's important not what it's made of, imho. A cheap "leather" (and I use that term loosely) or synthetic is nothing but junk, again imho. The higher end Wintecs (I'm only familar with the hunt and dressage saddles) are well built and the changeable gullets are a huge plus if you're riding a bunch of different horses. That said, all my saddles are leather and at least 10 years old, my favorite western saddle is a 40+ year old Simco that weighs in at 40 lbs.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I had no idea a synthetic could be reflocked like a leather saddle...good to know!
> I've had a few synthetics that I've really liked and nothing beats a synthetic for swimming in the river.


According to my saddler even the CAIR panel saddles can be adjusted some with flocking, was surprised to hear that. I just bought a Bates Isabell with CAIR, will be interesting to see how it compares.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

titansrunfarm said:


> According to my saddler even the CAIR panel saddles can be adjusted some with flocking, was surprised to hear that. I just bought a Bates Isabell with CAIR, will be interesting to see how it compares.


Did you get the new model Isabell? How do you like it?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What you need to look for FIRST is a saddle that fits your horse. You'll find horses that have white hair on either side of their withers - it's from an ill fitting saddle. I gather you'll be riding western.?. You'll need to check for your size also. 

Don't forget the saddle blanket. I have 2 Professional's Choice - well constructed, clean up well, last forever and most important, don't shift around & seem to do well on my horse under saddle. 

You'll find that more leather saddles have quarter horse wooden trees. They are wider trees. You also have to look at the pommel or swell - some types of horses have high boney withers. 

My quarter has such a short back, I had to get a rounded skirt as the 'normal' square skirt wouldn't fit her. 

As far as weight, I have 2 leather saddles - a ranch & an endurance saddle. Love leather...(Get a matching breast strap). If you're going to be using this for cows - you really want leather - it lasts. The endurance one is pretty light weight, probably 'cause it has a fiberglass tree. Remember, unless treated right, fiberglass trees can crack. 

Today, with all the used saddles and horse paraphanelia for sale & on consignment, you really have a great choice. 

Check the Red Door in Lakeside. There's also a great feed & consignment store in Clay Springs. IF you're interested, I know some more in the valley. 

Lots of good info on fitting a saddle to you _and_ your horse, buying new & used saddles at this site:

http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/saddlestack.html


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Wolf mom said:


> What you need to look for FIRST is a saddle that fits your horse. You'll find horses that have white hair on either side of their withers - it's from an ill fitting saddle. I gather you'll be riding western.?. You'll need to check for your size also.
> 
> Don't forget the saddle blanket. I have 2 Professional's Choice - well constructed, clean up well, last forever and most important, don't shift around & seem to do well on my horse under saddle.
> 
> ...


Again, you got the entire White Mountains area locked down. Thanks ... 

BTW, will ride a western saddle size 16 ... still looking at horses, got to get the fencing done first, and before that all the trees in the way ....


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

Could somebody direct me to a link where I might find info on "fiberglass" saddle trees. I am familiar with western saddles that have a wooden frame wrapped in fiberglass and also the same arrangement wrapped in rawhide, but I've never encountered a fiberglass saddle tree. There are some saddle trees which are "injection molded" material, one brand of this type being registered as "ralide". Is this what people mean when they say "fiberglass tree"?

I'm a bit confused by this discussion and would welcome any insight that might help me further my understanding of the western saddle.

Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

I ride English and have an awful time finding a saddle to fit my OTTB's shark-fin withers. I finally settled on a Thorowgood synthetic, which (IMHO) is better quality than the average Wintecs. Changeable gullet bars, different billet configurations, moveable knee and thigh blocks, and a "FISH" system to tweak between gullet bar sizes. Oh, and it's wool-flocked, too. I believe Dover carries them, and they're in the $400-500 range.

I've put countless different saddles on him-- old and new Stubbens, old and new Collegiates, Courbettes, Wintecs, and more I can't remember. He is darn near impossible to fit, unless I go full custom, which I CANNOT afford right now. So far, our best configuration has been the Thorowgood with a MW gullet bar and FISH, with a sheepskin half-pad and baby pad, or a Thinline half-pad if we're going on a long trail ride or riding XC.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

cnvh said:


> I ride English and have an awful time finding a saddle to fit my OTTB's shark-fin withers. I finally settled on a Thorowgood synthetic, which (IMHO) is better quality than the average Wintecs. Changeable gullet bars, different billet configurations, moveable knee and thigh blocks, and a "FISH" system to tweak between gullet bar sizes. Oh, and it's wool-flocked, too. I believe Dover carries them, and they're in the $400-500 range.
> 
> I've put countless different saddles on him-- old and new Stubbens, old and new Collegiates, Courbettes, Wintecs, and more I can't remember. He is darn near impossible to fit, unless I go full custom, which I CANNOT afford right now. So far, our best configuration has been the Thorowgood with a MW gullet bar and FISH, with a sheepskin half-pad and baby pad, or a Thinline half-pad if we're going on a long trail ride or riding XC.


Saddle fitting is the DEBBIL, Bobby Boucher!


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Ooooh, aren't Thinline pads the bomb? I have a full one for my western saddles, also use when I'm heading out on longer rides, or those with rough terrain.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Love the Thinline saddle pads, DH gave me one for Valentines day, P really likes it!


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

The Thinlines are awesome. I'm kicking myself for not getting the sheepskin-lined Trifecta half-pad-- I discovered after getting the regular Trifecta that Horsie REALLY likes sheepskin, but those pads are costly.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

levi1739 - right you are - ralilde.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the 5 star saddle pads also, had one for my high withered paint mare fit her like a dream.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

cnvh, I've made my own wool pads for years and they're incredibly simple.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

cnvh said:


> The Thinlines are awesome. I'm kicking myself for not getting the sheepskin-lined Trifecta half-pad-- I discovered after getting the regular Trifecta that Horsie REALLY likes sheepskin, but those pads are costly.


We love Mattes pads here...but boy they are spendy!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

So glad to hear people talking positively about the synthetics! I'm a pretty burly chick and I can toss a heavy saddle with ease, but as someone else earlier pointed out, when you yourself are heavy, you don't really want to add a heavy saddle to the horse as well. Also, in the years since I used to own horses, I went vegetarian, and have been really interested in finding synthetic products since I don't like buying leather (or, more precisely, I DON'T buy leather - have never liked it, and now that I'm vegetarian I can't see buying it even if I liked it)... Yeah, I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I have syntetics in both western and english saddles. For everyday usin'/training saddles I like the synthetics they are easy to clean up and put away. Nothing but leather in the show ring. My mountain/hunting saddle is a custom built saddle of leather.

There are discount synthetics I wouldn't even bring home from the saddle shop. As with leather, buy the best quality your pocketbook allows


----------

